# Biblical rationale for male leadership in the Church?



## Peairtach (Dec 11, 2009)

This is a "spin-off" from the other thread. Having recently read Knox's "First Blast", and in many ways sympathising to an extent with his position, the Q. I wanted to ask was, Why is there a specific ban on female leadership in the Church, while female leadership is permitted in other areas of life, e.g. the state? What is it about the Church which means that it is inappropriate to have female leadership there?

I say that as some-one who is of course against female leadership in family and church.

Apart, from the fact that it is commanded, what is the Biblical/theological rationale or the rationale that is believed to be the correct one, why women are not permitted by God's Word, to lead in Church? 

Is it because the Church is "the Household of God", and therefore men, women and children should be equal yet subordinate, as in the family? 

Is it because God is revealed as male and is incarnated as male in Jesus Christ?

Is it to remind us that sin came by a woman?

Or a mixture of these?

Or other?


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 11, 2009)

A few thoughts below on these broad questions.



Richard Tallach said:


> This is a "spin-off" from the other thread. Having recently read Knox's "First Blast", and in many ways sympathising to an extent with his position, the Q. I wanted to ask was, Why is there a specific ban on female leadership in the Church,
> 
> That's one way of asking the question. Another might be, why did God create and choose men, ordinarily to lead in His Church?
> 
> ...


----------

